# Cat 420E it/ Takeuchi Tl 140 Dec 17/08 storm videos



## firehog13 (Aug 14, 2008)

Just thought I share some videos of the equipment in action, I was at the fire hall doing a 24 hr shift so by the time I got home in the morning my crew of guy's had already had most of the fun with the white stuff, the video shows the machines doing clean up. It was very icy under the snow on my properties that have asphalt, the machines where slipping a bit, but managed to do pretty good once you got some speed when pushing. I'll try and get some fresh snow videos this Friday and Sunday because it looks like every one is going to get hammered with snow this weekend in Ontario Canada. I also adjusted the wing speed on my blades last night they move so fast now that you could knock a base ball out of the park with them, ha ha.

Good luck to every one and plow safely tymusic


----------



## greenred (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice Videos 


Because of the videos titles I keep having Trailer Park Boys scenes flash in my head 

JRock baby tymusic


----------



## firehog13 (Aug 14, 2008)

*J-rock-inc*

That's funny, I get that allot from people and I enjoy Bubbles, Julian, Ricky and lets not forget J-Roc, that show cracks me up any time I watch it. I actually named my business after my step dad who passed a couple of years ago, his name was John Vance and he was solid like a rock, this is where J for John and Rock for what he represented to me came from. He helped raise me with my mom since I was 3 and taught me a lot about business, respect and doing a job with the pride. Those things have stuck with me through my life and have helped me build a successful carrier with the Fire Department and build a solid business. I owe allot to the man I call J-Rock. Hope you enjoyed the vids and i'll try to have more next week.:salute:tymusic


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

We have a 420E it one of the best machines ever used. Its awsome lots of power pushing snow


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thank you the vids very nice some of those links are doubles maybe its on my end . be safe tomorrow and sunday whatever happens :salute:


----------



## greenred (Nov 30, 2008)

firehog13;682139 said:


> That's funny, I get that allot from people and I enjoy Bubbles, Julian, Ricky and lets not forget J-Roc, that show cracks me up any time I watch it. I actually named my business after my step dad who passed a couple of years ago, his name was John Vance and he was solid like a rock, this is where J for John and Rock for what he represented to me came from. He helped raise me with my mom since I was 3 and taught me a lot about business, respect and doing a job with the pride. Those things have stuck with me through my life and have helped me build a successful carrier with the Fire Department and build a solid business. I owe allot to the man I call J-Rock. Hope you enjoyed the vids and i'll try to have more next week.:salute:tymusic


That was really thoughtful you and very respectful of your step dad. I got lucky in the step dad department too. You dont realize it really till you are older at least I didnt.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

SWEET videos i like the commatary


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*we just got a new 420E*



Muirs Landscape;682187 said:


> We have a 420E it one of the best machines ever used. Its awsome lots of power pushing snow


tymusici love the 420E but slow as hell in 4th and trying to go up a hill forget it have to go to 3ed:realmad:


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

How does the TL140 handle in the deeper snows? 4-6" range


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Good*

well go along good but if the 4X4 works there ant too much that well stop u  we had 4 feet here and it did not stop me from driveing home tell it stoped snowing tymusic


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

samjr;851022 said:


> well go along good but if the 4X4 works there ant too much that well stop u  we had 4 feet here and it did not stop me from driveing home tell it stoped snowing tymusic


OPs did not see the TL140 u asking about tell now


----------

